# HALLOWEEN



## ksmattfish (Nov 1, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## cammyg (Oct 16, 2005)

Spooooooky :greendev:


----------



## Chiller (Oct 17, 2005)

....neat shot...


Cool theme.. Well I could fill this one.  But I will start with some from a Halloween BBQ we had in the summer.   We had a gathering of haunters get together, and exchange props, ideas and secrets......about halloween.  I took these shots at the house we had the BBQ at.  

This is Pauls reconditioned hearse.  I think it is a 1956...cant remember.






..a static prop that just hung around the porch.






One of the props that were for sale. 






 I will post some of my house really soon.


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 17, 2005)

oooohh...chiller...those are great!  i can feel the dude breathing almost...great shots..

yeah, this should be right up your alley....!!  (or should i say your haunt??)


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 17, 2005)

nice Carl! you guys are converting me to the darkside.

i just noticed our next door neighbors have a few graves in their far rear yard. i wonder if aprilraven lives next to me. hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks Jon.  Im hoping to get some shots of my new props soon.  Still building the new cemetery gates, so once that is done...I start to set up and take pics. 
  Ya gotta watch  Aprilraven.. I know she watches us in that crystal ball of hers. :lmao:    That could be her yard.


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 17, 2005)

dang it, it is my yard...hi jon!!  come on over whn you get bored....we can see what all we will "dig" up!!!

chiller....something tells me you have a few ghosts in your closet too...my crystal ball has shown me many things.............wwwaahhhahahahah


----------



## Chiller (Oct 27, 2005)

Hmmm..nobody is biting on this theme.   I guess I will keep it alive.  
   These are a few quick snaps of some of my stuff, as I have been setting up. Not the best quality, as these are just some quick pics, and I only used the existing lights from the house.

Every year I have a problem with this guy, just lounging around waiting for the big day.  He is one of my first props, and has been with me for almost 10 years now, so I guess I should cut him some slack. 






This is Agatha.  She is my newest corpse.  This one is an animitronic prop, made from a gutted oscilating fan.  One fully set up, the head will look back and forth. 






  My new sign.  Last years weather distroyed the ole Heavens Gate Cemetery sign, so I had to make a new one.  Carved this one from Styrofoam, and gave it that stone look. 






This is just the top portion of a tombstone that stands about 9' tall, and is made to look like white ivory.   Has to add the little black rose.


----------



## Corry (Oct 27, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeet! I hope to see more!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks so much Corry.  Im just setting up now and tomorrow night.  I promised myself I would get better shots this year, and Im going to try "painting with light" again.   We are finally going to get rid of this rain, so now Im full at it. 
Thanks again.  I will post more on this theme as soon as I can....k?


----------



## terri (Oct 27, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Corry. Im just setting up now and tomorrow night. I promised myself I would get better shots this year, and Im going to try "painting with light" again. We are finally going to get rid of this rain, so now Im full at it.
> Thanks again. I will post more on this theme as soon as I can....k?


 Your stuff is amazing!  What fun your place must be on Halloween!

Love that red hearse, too. :thumbup:


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 28, 2005)

hey chiller, agatha looks like me without make up....how did you get that shot??

these are so killer....i gotta see this sometime...!!!    just awesome...

your just cool, aint ya chiller??  (get it? cool?  chiller..ok, gotta leave you alone..)


----------



## Chiller (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks Terri and April. 
  Terri....For two or three hours halloween night, it can be pretty crazy.  I have 4 "actors" that scare the crap out of whoever wants to be scared.  The two days before, I have lots of people who come by just to see the display. 
  April.   wahahaha...I know where you are :mrgreen:   If you hurry, you can still make it by Halloween.


----------



## Corry (Nov 1, 2005)

I posted these in snapshots, but figured I'd post em here, too.   My neice Kennedi, and nephew Jaylen.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 2, 2005)

Very cool shots Corry. Love the little tiger suit.


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 2, 2005)

how did you get the wings to look like they are glowing???  how cool is that??

these are so adorable... good shots!!


----------



## Corry (Nov 2, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> how did you get the wings to look like they are glowing???  how cool is that??
> 
> these are so adorable... good shots!!




Thanks...and as for the wings, I don't know...I guess it's just the coloring, but it wasn't anything I did.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 13, 2018)

A couple from years past.


----------

